# DRO for my mill



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a 8530 Clausing mill and id like to put a digital readout on it. What is the best bang for my buck readout i can get that wont hurt the bank but has decent functions. Worse case i just want a x and y location.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2021)

This is what I put on my mill. Specifically the YH800-3.








						223.56US $ 8% OFF|Complete 3 Axis Dro Kit Set Big LCD Display Digital Readout Controller with 3pcs 5U Linear Scale Linear Optical Ruler 50 to 1000|Level Measuring Instruments|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



What I really like about it is the LCD display. It's menu driven so using the functions is pretty easy.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

Now i see there is one for 97$ for just 2 axis but yet it shows two different readout screens


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

Nvm i figured out how it works lol ill have to do some shopping


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 19, 2021)

I recommend what Dave said.  
I purchased my DRO from *--->this Ali Express store<---. *I had good luck with their service, even after they sent the wrong unit.  The new LCD displays look really nice.  Mine is the older green display and I don't really care for it.  Rather hard to read in brighter light.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## macardoso (Jan 19, 2021)

I have that DRO on my lathe and I'm very happy with it. Couple of things specifically about AliExpress.

1) Communicate with the seller exactly what you want. The language barrier is real so try to formulate your request in as few words as possible to avoid confusion.

2) Sellers are willing to modify this DRO package to suit your needs. You can specify length (up to 1000mm I think), slim or standard, 5um or 1um resolution. Slim scales and 1um resolution cost a little extra. For my lathe I paid for the 1um slim scale on the cross slide. (5um = 0.0002" resolution, 1um = 0.00004" resolution). If you do opt for the 1um so you can read single tenths, the DRO will show 5 decimal places and this cannot be turned off. A piece of electrical tape can be used to cover the 5th digit (see picture below). The slim DRO has a smaller cross section and might be a bit shorter on each end.

3) Shipping was fast, but the seller took 2 weeks to even deliver it to the courier. Tracking is a joke and will show your package on its way before it even leaves the factory. Just expect this. The package was very well protected with form fitting foam.

4) AliExpress protects the buyer preferentially, but using PayPal or a credit card which handles disputes well can protect you better. I trust buying from AliExpress.

5) *Measure your scales before you buy*. Fitting a DRO on a machine can be a non trivial task depending on your machine's size and layout. Make sure you know how much longer the scales are than the published travel distance and leave 1/2" on each end for overtravel. Making cardboard mockups can definitely help. Cable routing can also be an issue as the armored cables cannot bend sharply.

6) The description doesn't explicitly state it, but the DRO ships with a decent swing arm mount and a vinyl protective cover. You definitely should use it. I wish I had asked for a spare as well.

7) I bought mine from here. I *think *they are the original manufacturer. Other sellers have rebranded ones or act like distributers.









						80.46US $ 10% OFF|New 3 Axis Lcd Dro Set Digital Readout System Display And 3 Pcs 5u Linear Optical Ruler Dimension 50-1000 For Lathe Mill Machine - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




8) In general, there are a billion copycat AliExpress stores. They find a store that is doing well and try to copy the exact same format and products. Look for stores with the longest time on AliExpress, and the largest quantity of reviews, and largest count of store followers. Individual items also show how many times they have been sold which is handy to know, but they can get reset if the seller relists the item (even on the best stores). Do a quick check of the reviews to see if they are fake. AliExpress sells mainly to the US, Russia, and South America. It is pretty easy to find a product with fake reviews by looking at the US ones and identifying the poor English. Long reviews or reviews with pictures are a great sign of a legit store. Use your judgement and know you are protected from getting burned.

9) Inspect your item for defects, damage, and functionality before marking the item as received on AliExpress. This waives your protection I believe.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 19, 2021)

Here's the one I put on my Heavy 10 








						157.18US $ 42% OFF|Lathe Dro 2 Axis Digital Readout Display With 2pcs 50-1000mm Linear Glass Scale Encoder Measuring Ruler Milling Machines - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

@macardoso when you order it what happens you talk to the buyer on what you want?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2021)

@Brento when I ordered mine the seller contacted me almost immediately (time zones not withstanding) and asked what size scales I needed.


----------



## jcp (Jan 19, 2021)

Brento said:


> I have a 8530 Clausing mill and id like to put a digital readout on it.


I also have a 8530 and am considering a DRO. Please post up when you get it installed!


----------



## macardoso (Jan 19, 2021)

Brento said:


> @macardoso when you order it what happens you talk to the buyer on what you want?



I messaged the seller through the messaging portal before I ordered to specify what I wanted. He confirmed back to me what I wanted and provided a link to order. It was different from what I stated I wanted but he did that to get the price correct. He knew my order based on our chat conversation and the correct items arrived.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

@jcp i will when i can i prob wont get it done till summer but im just shopping around.

@DavidR8 thats awesome. I guess i need to get an idea how much travel my mill moves then. I was thinking i was going to have to do all of that with the scales.

@macardoso okay maybe i will try that first with contacting them. I have never used that webpage to buy things before.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 19, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> This is what I put on my mill. Specifically the YH800-3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put the same one on my mill.  Ordered off of Amazon.  Even managed to trim down 2 of the scales without issue.  Seems to be working very well.


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 19, 2021)

I can tell that @DavidR8 and me are already thinking much the same thoughts!


----------



## macardoso (Jan 19, 2021)

Brento said:


> @jcp i will when i can i prob wont get it done till summer but im just shopping around.
> 
> @DavidR8 thats awesome. I guess i need to get an idea how much travel my mill moves then. I was thinking i was going to have to do all of that with the scales.
> 
> @macardoso okay maybe i will try that first with contacting them. I have never used that webpage to buy things before.



I just recently tried AliExpress for the first time and was skeptical at first. Everything I ordered turned out OK and the prices are good. The cheap inserts and stuff like that I got took forever to arrive but did eventually show up. DRO was shipped on a better service and came quickly. Read a lot of forum posts about the site and felt comfortable enough since a lot of people had decent experiences.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

I mean **** @DeanB i would literally pay someone to make these up for me and try and get them cheaper. I hate shopping around for prices sometimes lol. I tried looking on amazon really quick but amazon was pretty expensive.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

Now my question is if i got scales made. Can i buy any readout i want


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2021)

Brento said:


> Now my question is if i got scales made. Can i buy any readout i want


In theory you could but I don't know that I'd go the route of mixing and matching.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> In theory you could but I don't know that I'd go the route of mixing and matching.


Ok i was just curious bc i was thinking to maybe buy scales cut down already and then get the digital readout that is new from aliexpress


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2021)

Brento said:


> Ok i was just curious bc i was thinking to maybe buy scales cut down already and then get the digital readout that is new from aliexpress


Personally I would just measure the travel lengths, find the nearest scale length and order from one vendor.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

I found a kit on amazon that i may go with. Just wasnt really happy with the readout but for what i would be doing i dont need fancy


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2021)

Brento said:


> I found a kit on amazon that i may go with. Just wasnt really happy with the readout but for what i would be doing i dont need fancy


The LCD readout is really nice, and helps make the functions much easier to use.


----------



## Brento (Jan 19, 2021)

This os the one i am looking at right now. Now with the tool compensation mode does that mean say i am using a 1/2 endmill it will add or subtract that 1/2” from my numbers for saying side milling to size?

EDIT: here is the actual link


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082F5DN1T/?coliid=I3EGKYO110Q64V&colid=3P5OH34AB7CHJ&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 20, 2021)

Brento said:


> This os the one i am looking at right now. Now with the tool compensation mode does that mean say i am using a 1/2 endmill it will add or subtract that 1/2” from my numbers for saying side milling to size?
> 
> EDIT: here is the actual link
> 
> ...


I've never used any of those functions so I'm not the best person to ask.
I know that This Old Tony did a video where he describes tool offsets.


----------



## Brento (Jan 20, 2021)

Ok thanks i will take a look


----------



## DeanB (Jan 20, 2021)

Brento said:


> I mean **** @DeanB i would literally pay someone to make these up for me and try and get them cheaper. I hate shopping around for prices sometimes lol. I tried looking on amazon really quick but amazon was pretty expensive.


Mine through amazon was about $60 more than what @DavidR8 got from Ali.  Just felt a little more comfortable that if things weren't as expected I might get some help from Amazon on a refund.  Fortunately didn't need to go that route.  One of the scales was DOA but I contacted the seller and a replacement was on the way that day. (still took 2 weeks to arrive)


----------



## Brento (Jan 20, 2021)

I am going to buy the one i linked above. Now could i get away with buying 2 more scales for my lathe and just swap the inputs when i need to? I know i sound cheap but just trying to save money if i can since my money is always tight around this hobby until i can make a few bucks from it.


----------



## DeanB (Jan 21, 2021)

No reason you can't buy extra scales and swap them.


----------



## Brento (Jan 21, 2021)

For what i do im just wondering so i can save money. We all know this hobby is expensive. And i doubt i will be using both machines at the same time so.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 23, 2021)

The only downside I can think of is this: as long as the DRO is plugged in, it tracks the axis movement (even if the screen is off). This way it always remembers the position of the machine from your last setup. Makes it nice if you want to go to bed and pick it up the next morning to keep working. If you completely shut it off or unplug the scales then that position data is lost and you'll need to rezero your tools. If you have many tools in Sub Datum Memory (SDM) then this can be time consuming. If you are just using it for basic DRO function then no big deal.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 23, 2021)

I got my DRO 3 weeks ago from Amazon. Typical mill lengths run about $245 for 3 axis with display. There's some confusion about the lengths to order. The propaganda says the scales need to be 140mm longer than the travel so guys add 140mm to the travel when they place the order. Then the factory also adds the 140mm and they end up too long. It's not a big deal because the glass scales are easy to cut. My X & Y scales were perfect but the right Z scale was unavailable. I cut the Z scale with a bandsaw. On the internetz they show removing the wipers, cutting scale and then chipping the glass back for end cap clearance, then replacing the wipers. Most of that is not necessary. Just remove the trolly and cut the scale (wipers and all). Instead of cutting the glass scale back for end cap clearance, I just cut a notch in the raised rib of the cap with my dremel. The screws are such a fine thread you just screw them back into the extrusion without tapping to reattach the end cap. Start to finish ten minutes per scale.


----------

